# Jazz at Seattle 11/22/2005 8:00 MDT



## qman (Oct 8, 2005)

Likely Starters:

Deron
Giricek
Brown
Memo
Tag


Ridnour
Allen
Lewis
Collison
Petro


Second game of a back to back for the Jazz so Harpring will not play. The Jazz blew out the Bucks last night playing their best team ball of the season. Tough matchups for the Jazz at the 2 and 3 guards.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

giricek did good last night taking care of redd causing him to shoot 7 - 17 i think. and 2 for 7 in the first quarter or something like that, I just know he shut him down and only allowed him to score 25 points, and he had to work every one of those points. Maybe he can do the same for tonight vs allen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Different players, though. Allen is more shoot oriented I believe and Redd is more slasher who shoots.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

5:26 8-9 Seattle, Mehmet Okur with the last scoring play.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Ostertag misses a shot, then Collision rebounds.
J Petro brings it up and travels. 

Time out Seattle.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Giricek hits a three 11-9 Utah leads

Lewis misses a three, but Seattle gets the rebound.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Foul on Colission, Utah brings it up but Okur misses a jumper.

Foul on Giricek


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Okur with another soht

Potapenko commits a tunrover...

Okur rebounds and misses a layup, but tips it in, Lewis misses a three but rebounds.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Allen hits a jumper, and Palacio misses for Utah.

15-11 Utah lead.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Ostertag commits a foul away from the ball, and the first time out is called by Utah.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Cleaves and Radman enter game for Collision and Lewis. 1:45 to go.

Wilkins now enters for Ridnour.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh man technical. Ray Allen shoots and hits the free throw.

Allen misses a jumper.

Oh and Brown is in the game for Humphries.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Palacio gets a foul, they inbound and Radmanovic misses a jumper.

D. williams rebounds and brown misses a layup. Okur steals the ball from Radman, and D williams misses a jumper in the lane. Ostertag tips in 

17-12 Jazz


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

D wilkins off a foul from ostertag hits first free throw.

Hits second.

17-14 Utah lead.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Palacio makes a shot at the buzzard, end of first quarter 19-14 Utah lead, looks like me doing a play by play is giving you guys good luck 

I'll take a break and be back for the 3rd and 4th quarters.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks, i missed the first quater, i just got back from work, thanks for the update


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Well I'm back early, just because I'm done with my shower

5:31 in the second 35-25 Utah,


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh, and I have 40k on this game, which is why I'm doing a play by play. :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Collins commits a foul.

That's 40k on the Jazz to win.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Lewis hits a jumper 27-35 Utah lead.

Williams takes a three and misses. Fortson rebounds.

Collision misses, tries to rebound and fouls.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Brown hits the first free throw, way to go devin.

hits the second and it's a 10 point utah lead.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Clips I mean Utah has a 10 point lead on the Sonics and they take a time out 39-29


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

what do you think on deron williams defense?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Considering he hasn't yet hit a field go, I think his defense would be the only reason he's still in the game. Nothing special though, I think D. Ewing has better D.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Sonics catching up 34-39, looks like hte Jazz took a bad time out there.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

for a rookie, and he isnt a great shooter, but he is improving it and getting better.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Foul on Fortson, Collins hits both free throws 41-34 Jazz.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

One thing though, AK, why didn't you bet your Ucash on the Jazz tonight?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> One thing though, AK, why didn't you bet your Ucash on the Jazz tonight?


dont know what that is.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Okur tips in another.

L. Ridnour misses a three then fouls Williams

Williams hits both free throws stretching the lead to 11.

He finally scored his first points of the night, I'm more surprised with how well Okur is playing though.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Okur tips in another.
> 
> L. Ridnour misses a three then fouls Williams
> 
> ...


yep, okur has been playing like that all year long, he has a lot better games than this one.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> dont know what that is.


When you first enter basketballboards.net, you can get to that page by clicking on the banner up at the top that has the Jazz logo.

Look for the forum that says uCash Sportsbook, scroll down to NBA games, and you can see which games can be bet on with your points.

Unfortunately though, you can only bet until the game starts, since this game started, I'm the only one who makes uCash points if Jazz keep it within 10 points.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

so you make points if the jazz only lose by 9, or if they win?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The lead is now 51-38, and Seattle took a 20.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

think how much better the jazz could be with kirilenko and boozer in there.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> so you make points if the jazz only lose by 9, or if they win?


Yup, that sums it up, I only have 1300 or so points now, and it increases by about 10-15 with every post, if Jazz lose by 9 or win the game, I make 40k on top of the 40k I bet, so I'll be at over 80k points.

Oh, and if you look underneath the Banner that has Jazz on it, you will see a number of options.

Home Articles bbb.net NBA Teams

Go to the one that says store, and it'll show you what you can use your uCash for. :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> think how much better the jazz could be with kirilenko and boozer in there.


As long as they aren't as good as Clips I'm cool lol.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Jazz Offense took over, and scored 32 in that quarter alone.

51-38 Jazz Lead at the half.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Okur is 6-9 and 13 points, man he's really stepped up since last season.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm impressed with the jazz play so far into the game, they are doing almost everything right on both ends. A 13 point lead at halftime, lets hope they can keep that for the 2nd half and maybe increase the lead even more. :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hopefully lol. I think the Jazz just found their niche last game. And Devin Brown was a good pick up from SA in the off-season.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Okur is 6-9 and 13 points, man he's really stepped up since last season.


Last season he came out of shaoped and didnt even get to start for the jazz because sloan was mad at him for slacking that summer. Then this summer he comes in stronger than ever and has winning the starting position along with making a huge contribution. He just needs to work on defense more and he will be something.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Hopefully lol. I think the Jazz just found their niche last game. And Devin Brown was a good pick up from SA in the off-season.


he was struggling early in the season cuz he was still learning the jazz system, I think he has an idea of it now. He is improving every game and seeing more minutes, maybe with time he can win the starting SG spot and have a lineup of williams, brown, kirilenko, boozer, okur


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, the playoffs are still far away, you'll probably get a high spot.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

with that lineup, that can be deadly on the front court, and with williams and brown improving so much, and then we should have a solid bench. But you will agree, only if they are not as good as the clips


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> with that lineup, that can be deadly on the front court, and with williams and brown improving so much, and then we should have a solid bench. But you will agree, only if they are not as good as the clips


They can be "AS GOOD" as the Clips, just not better than them :angel:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

13 point lead for Utah.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Lewis misses a jumper

okur rebounds


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> They can be "AS GOOD" as the Clips, just not better than them :angel:


sorry my mistake, the way this game is going, looks like you will get the 40k :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Humphries with a DUNK!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

timeout seattle


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Utah has a 17 point lead.

Yeah it sure looks like that 40k is mine, I stayed away from the Seattle board cause I wanted to win. :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Reggie evans enters for RAdmanovic.

That was Seattle's 4th time out.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

this is scary


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

With that Said, Allen hits a three, 47-61 Utah lead.

Collision with a humper to make it 49 61

Humphries with another dunk for a 14 point lead.

Collisions misses, and Williams rebounds but has it stolen by Allen.

Lewis hits a three...

63-52 Utah lead.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

we need to shutup before we jinx you man


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Giricek hits a jumper, it's a 13 point lead, but ostertag commits a foul

Lewis hits first free throw


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Lewis hits second free throw... lead is down to 11


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Okur should be inside, not outside shooting...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't worry I'm not superstitious.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

9 point game and williams misses both? :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

at least he makes the third...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

he made the 3rd


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

8 point game...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

10 with giriceks basket


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Giricek extends lead to 10

And Utah takes it's 3rd Time out

Sloan needs to talk it over.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

can not let them make a big run, we need to shut that crowd up and come up with a road victory.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> can not let them make a big run, we need to shut that crowd up and come up with a road victory.


Yep, play hard D, no more open jumpers!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

lead down to 9 and one free throw to go


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

He hits second, and Collision commits a foul.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

How does Okur miss a free throw.. gargh!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, close out the quarter nicely! :curse:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> How does Okur miss a free throw.. gargh!


he is a near 80 % three throw shooter, that is good for a center imo.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> he is a near 80 % three throw shooter, that is good for a center imo.


I know, that's why it's frustrating to see him miss! :curse:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

and after all that they still manage to keep that 13 point lead


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Palacio hits a jumper

Ostertag lay up

Allen misses a three

End of third up by 13.

Not bad


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

A minute and half into the fourth and hte score is the same

73-60 Utah.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

that may have been the longest made shot by ostertag in his career.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Haha, yeah huh... but I look back and Sonics and Jazz are just trading baskets... no cutting into the lead, I think the Sonics are about to go on a Run, hopefully Utah can hang on.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

lay up by collision, lead is down to 11

Brown hits a three, boy aren't you glad you guys got him?

14 point lead!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> lay up by collision, lead is down to 11
> 
> Brown hits a three, boy aren't you glad you guys got him?
> 
> 14 point lead!


OOOOO YEAHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Okur hits a long 2... lead is up to 16!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

memo with 23 points i beleive


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

your right, they are just trading baskets.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

5:28 minutes left... as long as they trade baskets and slow the game down, Utah can seal this.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh and it's 84-71, it's still a 13 point lead, it seems that after halftime, everything just equalized.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Lewis hits a three, and well, it's a 10 point lead.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

79- 84... it's not looking good...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh man, BROWN with a BIG basket.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

5 points again...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

giricek bothers allen from making a 3. timeout


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

2:34 left, don't blow it UTAH!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If there is ever a game I want Utah to win, it's tonight's game!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

huge 3 by memo, damn, he is a key player to the jazz sucess this year. When he has played good they ahve played good.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

yeah, that's huge, they have a 6 point lead in the last 75 seconds, they have to win now.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

no way near close to a foul, what bs from the ref


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

make free throws! 2 will be nice.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

2 point lead with 20 seconds... Utah better not blow it.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

made both, 4 point lead, timeout seattle.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It's safe to say I got the 40k, but Utah still has to win this blasted game!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

20 second timeout, here we go, 19.5 seconds left.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

10 seconds left, foul, big free throws


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Devin brown rebounds and gets... fouled, he'll hit those free throws.

He's got too many nightmares of McGrady last season.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

made both


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

40k points for you, and a jazz win for me :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

6 point lead, the cat is in the bag!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

:banana: all thanks to free arsenal's play by play posting!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Haha, not really... but every game I've play by played this season has won, most of them Clipper games though. I didn't play by play the two losses.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

One more thing, how many threads have this many posts.... on this forum.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Great job on the game thread guys. Just for that, I'm gonna give you both some uCash to play with. :biggrin: 


Okur just killed us tonight. The Jazz played a disciplined game offensively and just plain worked harder. The Sonics had to try to storm back in the fourth quarter and came up short. For awhile there I thought the Supes were gonna pull this one out, our luck ran out.

G-Force


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks, of course when I bet on the Sonics I'll do a play by play for them.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Thanks, of course when I bet on the Sonics I'll do a play by play for them.


just as long as its not against the jazz :raised_ey


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Great job on the game thread guys. Just for that, I'm gonna give you both some uCash to play with. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Okur just killed us tonight. The Jazz played a disciplined game offensively and just plain worked harder. The Sonics had to try to storm back in the fourth quarter and came up short. For awhile there I thought the Supes were gonna pull this one out, our luck ran out.
> ...


Thanks, im still trying to figure out how to do it, still a little confused.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=406

You can bet on any of the games here before they start.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

The Sonics are going to be down in the fourth quarter a lot this season. The nature of a jump shooting team. They don't play with reckless abandon until late in the game. Defense isn't as stiff. It seems like they shoot their way to whatever position they end up being in at the halfway point of the fourth quarter and then tighten up.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=406
> 
> You can bet on any of the games here before they start.


thanks, ill have to try it one time.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> One more thing, how many threads have this many posts.... on this forum.


ya, I notice how some threads are lucky to get 2 pages, and this one has 8. :clap:


----------



## qman (Oct 8, 2005)

I had to see what the 8 page thread was, a play by play. Cool.


----------

